# Diskeeper fail to start



## ykeyke

Hi everyone,

Recently I'm experimenting troubles using the diskeeper 2010, every time I tried to start the manual desfragmentation, a message: "the diskeeper engine failed to start on volume x cheek log file" appears. When I cheeked out what it could be, people on google give me two reasons:
-Not total permissions on drive to desfragment.
-Paging file not enabled or insufficient size.
Solving these questions does not solve the problem, anyone knows what could be happening?

Many thanks


----------



## deanj20

Perhaps you should update to the latest version. From diskeeper.com:


> New Diskeeper 2010 update (14.0.900)...
> D.  CHANGES IN THIS RELEASE
> ===========================
> 
> 1. Fixed issue where defragmentation operation failed to start.



Perhaps?


----------



## ykeyke

Hi deanj20

I didn't know there was a new update, I've the 14.0.896.0 version. Trying to get it, I'll tell you news when get them.

Thanks


----------



## ykeyke

Hi again,

No way, the diskeeper doesn't work, even with the v14.0.900 !!

Still having the same massage

Help please


----------



## deanj20

Bummer. I thought that would have worked. Are you able to defragment using Windows Disk Defragmenter (Start-->Accessories-->System Tools--> Disk Defragmenter). Perhaps there are problems with the disk? 

I found this on Yahoo answers:



> NOTE: If you are unable to defrag the main partitions that you use, then probably the event log service was somehow disabled. Enable it via the Services menu in Adminstrative Tools because the Event Log and DCOM services are required for defragmentation.



Try that and I'll keep looking and post back.

EDIT: You may try asking this question on Diskeeper.com - they seem to have good support in their forums.


----------



## ykeyke

Bouuf, Disk desfragmentation by windows is disabled, by the instalation of the diskeeper, this soft is taked as the default application to do that, so even from (Start-->Accessories-->System Tools--> Disk Defragmenter), I do only launch diskeeper.

I have this same malfunction on other drives, so probably it may be a problem with the soft

Event log service is enabled, opening it (Start--Control Panel--Performance and Maintenance--Administrative Tools--Computer Management--Event Viewer), diskeeper doesn't register such troubles

Really can't understand it !!??


----------



## deanj20

Wow. What a pain the a$$! 

Well, how about uninstalling the software, and trying Windows Disk Defragmenter, and see if that works. If it does, reinstall the software and we'll try and troubleshoot it. However, if Windows Disk Defragmenter won't even work, then we know we have other troubles! 

Alternatively, you could try using  Auslogics Disk Defrag if Windows Disk Deframenter _will_ work, but you don't want to use it and want an alternative to the troublesome software.

Just out of curiosity, why do you wish to use Diskeeper 2010 anyway? Has it worked previously? If so, have you installed any other software or updates that may be creating the problem 

Let me know!


----------



## ykeyke

Well definitively it was the diskeeper, after reinstallation (doing also a register clean, checking and killing spy and adaware), it seem to be working, but still can't understanding it, what the hell was happening? The only thing that doesn't worked was the manual desfragmentation, all the other features was on (automatic, IFAASt, intelli Write...)???

I'll get the Auslogics Disk Defrag, just for a a test, if it work maybe I'll change.

Answering your curiosity query, until today I did not have any problems with this soft, I like it because of the defragmantation at real-time, it an important feature if you are changing your files all the time, and don't like to be pending on their quality!!

Well,thanks very much for your support:good::good: and see you soon here on the forums


----------

